

“Get Me Off Your Fucking Mailing List” – “science Paper” Accepted by a Journal - wasyl
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/21/7259207/scientific-paper-scam

======
wycx
I don't think the predatory journals mentioned in the article are much of a
problem for practicing researchers, since these journals are so far off the
radar they may as well not exist.

I cannot imagine a serious researcher would even know the name of one of these
journals, let alone ever consider submitting to them. The risk they pose is
that non-experts mistake them for legitimate publications.

~~~
jgamman
that's the whole point. dodgy researchers can pad their CV for gullible (and
not-so-gullible but time pressed) clients. these journals, and the people that
use them, are parasites on the real system. the fact that they look the same
on the outside to the layman is a point of weakness and will be abused until a
new proxy for credibility emerges

